# Καναρίνια > Ράτσες > Χρώματος >  Καναρίνι αχάτης τοπάζιο κόκκινο μωσαικό

## xXx

για να δούμε και τα τοπάζ...

----------


## panos70

Πολυ ομωρφα πουλια αρκει και στην πραγματικοτητα να ειναι οπως στη φωτογραφεια,συχαρητιρεια βασηλι  για τη δουλεια που κανεις....  ::   "fullyhappy"

----------


## xXx

ευχαριστώ Παναγιώτη...δεν νομίζω ότι οι φωτογραφίες έχουν να μας κρύψουν κάτι πιστεύω ότι λένε την αλήθεια  :winky:

----------

